# proper router bit lubricating



## builderman (Dec 29, 2008)

is therea commercial product for lubricating bits?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI builderman

Yes,,,here's just one of many types 
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=BBLUB-2OZ

==========
==


builderman said:


> is therea commercial product for lubricating bits?


----------

